# Maverick HPX Nav Light Issues



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Disconnect the light and try it. If it trips still, replace the wire. Or if you can get to the wire and can find a damaged area, and if you are comfortable repairing the damage go for it.
If it doesn't trip after disconnecting the light, replace the light.


----------

